# Gettin ready



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I got ahuge box of baits the other day in preparation for the upcoming thaw. Yesterday I gave my buddy who is a rookie painter a few baits to paint for me and this morning he says they are ready.... He's as crazy as the rest of us are.

So this is the pic he sends me today. They still need clear coat but I think they look great. I cant wait to see the purple firetiger baits in my hand.

Go away ice, Go away


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Theres an upcoming thaw????

Nice baits!


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Theres an upcoming thaw????
> 
> Nice baits!


I've heard rumors......

Be that as it may I will be at Buckeye and the Fin this weekend. While im in the hotel room to pass the time I'll break out my brand new airbrush and give painting baits a try. I bought a pile of paint and even some Etec clear coat.

I think Im gonna start with Pink Lemnoade Perfect 10's. I got some Pearl White for the base. Pearl pink and yellows should look awesome. I hope that little conressor isnt too loud for the hotel room.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Let the kids get in on the action



A Bomber 24 in Pink Prism


Gabby with a Perfect Squirrel


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Zack's Perfect Panties



And my first effort, a Perfect Lemonade



We still need to paint on the eyes and some clear coat but we're having fun and wanted to share....


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

Lookin good!


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

This is alot of fun...

Fire Melon Bomber 24



Little glitter....


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

And the Perfect Lemonade all done. I can see teeth really taking off alot of this paint job this spring.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, after painting my first batch I screwed up the clear coat. Its been a week and they are still sticky. So I got a postage scale and began weighin my resin. I even went so far as to put the resin in ketchup and mustard squirt bottles so I could control the amount in the mixing cup better.

My second attempt at clear coat went much better. A freind suggested I look for smaller as in more fine glitter. For now this one is ready for the water.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I even painted my mouse. I like pink lemonade for some reason and its really easy to paint.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Just one more before bed. Blueberry Bomber


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Woohoo

Clear coat worked on the next two batches. I think I got it figured out now. My box is filling fast.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work on all of those bait's.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Nice,you got it bad! Playing with paint is addicting.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice, They should all catch fish.
Try the ultra fine glider from joann fabric, it works just fine. Mix it in with the Etex.


----------

